# Saturn is stepping up in the world...



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Check this out, now this is one of them cars i wouldnt mind buying! hopefully be at Saturn's affordable pricing:


http://aolsvc.edmunds.com/apps/vdpcontainers/do/AutoshowArticles/articleId=110006/pageNumber=1


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats pretty slick, might just have to sell the jetta, have you seen the new pontiac? solstice


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

That Saturn looks pretty good. Most of the Saturn line is good looking.

I've seen the Pontiac around town. *****IN!!!! Ya, I said it. *****in.

EDIT: Forgot about the automatic censorship thingy. 

The Pontiac is really cool.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry was too busy trying to make out with the screen after seeing the pontiac! Hmm now how many years am i away from retirement for something like that?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw the sky in the showroom last saturday when I took our car in for a oil change. They have 2 more cars coming out within the next year. They are building a full line of products. And their vue also comes in what they call green line. A hybred car that gets pretty good mileage for a suv.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mala said:


> Sorry was too busy trying to make out with the screen after seeing the pontiac! Hmm now how many years am i away from retirement for something like that?


retirement? did you see the price, pretty cheap for such an exotic looking car. i think it was 28k


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o hot damn! that's cheap! Kids could fit in the truck, just lay the carseat on it's back :lol:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice looking cars, both of them. I think I'm going to be stuck with my bucket of bolts firebird for a few more years though. What I didn't spend in purchase price, I more than made up for in repairs, lol.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

gotta love american made cars...


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> gotta love american made cars...


Ya, especially since he could drop a new engine in his firebird for the cost of your VW oil changes in a year. A buddy of mine has a VR6 and it costs him $85(CDN) for an oil change vs. $25 I spend to crawl under and change my own oil in my Jimmy.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what the heck is he spending 85 dollars on??? thats just insane, i do mine for around 12 bucks. and i can have it done pretty much anywhere for around 20. your friend is gettin ripppppppped off.


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

I hate the Saturn logo for some reason, the Pontaics alright. The cars I like the most are the Mustangs.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I've noticed increase in oil change prices at places like Sears and Valvoline places, but in my small town here, still only $19.99 for a oil change 


Ramis, i don't like the red/silver logo for Saturn either, that's why i swapped out all my icons on my car with Black/silver icons  Them are hot.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

If its german it will cost you. Friend has a VW jetta and just for check up the dealer wanted $195.00. But then again no one can beat the drive you get out of those cars.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have owned two Saturns and still have one, which I bought brand new. Unless they have changed alot of things since 1996 about the workmanship I would not reccomend anyone buying a Saturn.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We just hit 30,000 miles on our saturn and other than the tire we had slashed we have not had to have anything but oil changes done to it. Ill let you know in another 30,000 miles what I think of it then. LOL The car is 5 years old so you can see we dont drive it alot even though it is one of our 2 main cars. The other is a sundance with 130,000 miles. That one looks bad not much paint left on it and has had 3 recalls on it. The drivers seat is broken parking break does not work and leaks about a quart of oil a week. But on the other hand the engine runs like a top. LOL


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> We just hit 30,000 miles on our saturn and other than the tire we had slashed we have not had to have anything but oil changes done to it. Ill let you know in another 30,000 miles what I think of it then. LOL The car is 5 years old so you can see we dont drive it alot even though it is one of our 2 main cars. The other is a sundance with 130,000 miles. That one looks bad not much paint left on it and has had 3 recalls on it. The drivers seat is broken parking break does not work and leaks about a quart of oil a week. But on the other hand the engine runs like a top. LOL


My saturn just hit 145,000 and its been burning oil since it hit 76,000. Mine is a 96 SL2. The inside of it started falling apart after the 3rd year, i.e, ceiling cover falling down, knobs on sides of seats falling off, etc. Even though it burns oil, it still runs pretty good though.. LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

KRIBS said:


> If its german it will cost you. Friend has a VW jetta and just for check up the dealer wanted $195.00. But then again no one can beat the drive you get out of those cars.


no offense, your friends an idiot, your gonna get ripped off from ANY dealer. learn to do it yourself, or go to the quicky drive through places, vw's arent any different, and a "check up" shouldnt be 200 dollars. im gonna have to call shinanigans on that one.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> no offense, your friends an idiot, your gonna get ripped off from ANY dealer. learn to do it yourself, or go to the quicky drive through places, vw's arent any different, and a "check up" shouldnt be 200 dollars. im gonna have to call shinanigans on that one.


Thats what he was told at the VW dealer. In chicago. And it was at more than one dealer here. Also the local mechanics shops here dont have the machines to do the scan for those cars from what he told me. His uncles owns a body shop and a mechanic shop he wasnt able to do it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree Peach, saturns especially ones made in the '90's burn oil like crazy when they get older! 

But i paid for exteneded warranty on my '95 never had to use it. Finally kicked the can at 160,000 miles, 11yrs later, I'd buy another one, i loved my saturn. But not when you have two kids now lol.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Just another one of GM's good cars R.


----------

